# Emerilware 1-Quart Saucier



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked at this pot today and it seemed to be a pretty good deal. It's a toss up right now between getting this or the All-Clad Ltd. 1-quart sauce pan - both, surprisingly, are about the same price <$20.00. Anyone using Lagasse's creation? Any comments on quality/durability.

BTW, I think the All-Clad is mis-marked, or maybe it is just for the display sample.

Which would be your choice?

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Emerilware is All-Clad made in China. 

You know my feelings about anything to do with All-Clad, so my choice would be neither, cuz if something goes wrong with it you have no recourse. All-Clad doesn't stand behind their products. 

As a possible alternative, check out the 1-quart Simply Calphalon. IIRC, I paid 30 bucks for it, and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, I know your feeling about All Clad ....:smiles:

I'm going back to the store today to double-check prices, so I'll look at the Calphalon again. I believe I checked the Calphalon pot yesterday and found something about it that I didn't like - it might have been the way the handle fit my hand. Also, iirc, it's non-stick, and I'm pretty sure (not 100%) that I don't want non-stick for this particular pan.

What I liked about the Emerilware was the shape of the pot. It's a saucier and so it has those sloping sides. It also has a pour spout which, it it works properly, should allow for easier and less messy pouring.

All-Clad also has a 1-quart saucier, which I didn't see at the shop, and the best price I've found for it was on line at more than twice the price of the Emerilware and the All-Clad 1-quart sauce pan at the local shop. Not that it's exhorbitant, but I am working with a tight budget these days.

The Calphalon you mention is right in the ballpark with the other pots at this store, at least according to the store's web site.

Your input is appreciated. Thanks a lot!

Shel


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

I've picked up the All-Clad 1qt sauce pan and 8" fry pan at Bed Bath and Beyond for $15 ea, I think they're the LTD model that are special priced to get people to try them. I have used both and am quite impressed with the even heating and easy cleaning.

I only have the Emeralware 12" stanless fry pan and I like it a lot, but you have to watch it as it heats up real fast. Burned some eggs as I'm used to pre-heating for a couple minutes with some cooking spray in the pan. I use a lower setting on my electric now when using with no issues.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, that's the store, model, and price ...

Shel


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

The Emerile 1qt saucier is the only saucepan I have that's not copper. I bought it on a whim and use it a lot. The bottom is very thick and works wonderfully on my electric range. If I had one complaint it would be that it's a little small and I think for my own uses it would be better @ 1 1/2 qt. About 5 or 6 years ago I bought one of the All Clad MC2 1 qt sauciers and gave it away after about a year, I just didn't think it was any better than an ordinary saucepan and much prefer the Emeril. Like I said I use it a lot, even for warming up my maple syrup for pancakes in the morning. 
Jannie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm just cooking for myself these days, and experimenting with making small batches of sauce, so the size seems just fine. Plus I have 2-qt, 3-qt, and 4-qt pots. I was somewhat concerned that a 1-qt pot might be too small, but after thinking about it for a while realized it's going to be just fine for my needs at this time.

Does the spout on the Emirilware really help much in pouring?

Thanks for your comments.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I know that, and that's one of the things that bothers me about the product. The Simply Calphalon is also made in China.

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Shell, unless you have a country of origin problem, there's nothing wrong, qualitywise, with Chinese-made stainless. Indeed, by far the bulk of stainless cookware is made there (also applies, btw, to stationary woodworking tools---but I digress)

The one-quart Simply Calphalon I referred to is not non-stick. I don't own any non-stick, and won't cook with the stuff. Look at the model #8701. It doesn't have a spout, but I've had no problems pouring from it. The rolled-out top edge provides all sorts of pour control. All in all, I've been very satisfied with this piece.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I generally don't buy goods that are made in China, although I look at some things on a case-by-case basis. I don't eat a lot of food that's imported from there as well.

OK, I took a look on line. I like the idea that the pot comes with a lid - the others don't. I'll take another look at the store when I next get down that way.

Thanks so much,

Shel


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

It isn't so much that the 1qt saucier is large enough to hold the quantity for one person, it's that I sometimes get vigerous with the wisk and having sides that are a little higher would be nice. The round bottom is nice while your whipping things up, usually whatever sauce I'm making amounts to about a cup to a cup and a half of sauce, gravy etc.

But the Emeril one will be just fine and I think it does a very good job, I don't know if it's the thick base but you really can get the temperature down and not have to rush to get the sauce out of the pan when it's ready.

BTW, I was told at a local kitchen store that the CIA cookware is made in China as well. I have no problems with quality coming from China and quite frankly feel that my not buying American products made in China does nothing to keep production here.
Jannie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Jannie,

Vigorous whisking eh - OK, another thing to consider, Thanks!

Yeah, the base sure is thick on that puppy - I wonder how thick the copper part is, although it's not of great importance.

The reason I try to avoid products from China isn't necessarily a quality issue ...

Shel


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

The copper layer appears to be about 1/4 inch thick which is a lot. The pan seems quite heavy for what it is, if they made a larger one, I'd buy it for sure, I do love this pan.

As for the pouring spout, no it probably doesn't make a difference, the pan has a rolled edge all the way around but habit has me expecting myself to use the pour spout. I handle all utensils with my right hand and generally pick up pots with my left unless tossing so having the pour spout on the left side seems weird. 

I admit I haven't spilled anything over the side when whipping rapidly, it's just a wish that it would be a little bigger. 

I do love this pan enough to push aside the idea I'd had to get one of the Mauviel copper sauciers in that size. I do have a large (3.1qt) Mauviel Windsor pan I love but actually use it more for soups and rice dishes, making sauces for one person doesn't otherwise require big.

Jannie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi -

I got the Simply Calphalon pot today. It was a somewhat difficult decision, but based on carefully appraising the three choices, the Calphalon came out ahead on a couple-three points. Plus, the shop has a very generous return policy - if, at any time, I'm not satisfied with an item - for any reason - it can be returned for an exchange, a refund, or a store credit. So, I now have a new sauce pot - thanks, in no small part, to you 

BTW, I paid only $20.00 for it @ Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Great deal ...

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Use it in good health, Shel.

I just used mine to make a sauce diable, to go with the veal finger pies we're having this evening. Perfect size for it.


----------

